# New tool for the metal lathe



## Dalecamino (May 26, 2015)

Some time ago, I saw this post by Steven Jackson (Skiprat) http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/indexing-your-metal-lathe-125597/ Got my attention quick. After a couple emails with him I, contacted Mike Roux (bluwolf) who has a mill and, KNOWS how to use it. Asked Mike if he could help me out with fabricating a tool holder to, mount a router on my 7x16 MicroMark lathe? He went all the way with it. Bought the router so, he could fit everything together and, shipped it all to me. Here are some photos of the tool.



Once I received it, I took quite a long time deciding how I was going to go about getting the lathe set up to use it for indexing and, whatever else I would do with it. SO....after more emails and, phone calls to Mike, I got started. 


First I chucked a 3/4" socket in the headstock. Put a 1/2"x11/2" bolt in the tailstock and, ran the tailstock up so the bolt fit into the socket. Then mounted a 1/4" thick steel plate on top of the gear cover and, centered the hole for the indexing pin over the backing plate flange. I used a transfer punch to make starter holes for my drill. Once I got them all marked I, went around again with my drill. Then, I tapped threads in the hole for the indexing pin. My first project using this was, turning a knob from a bottle stopper blank I had which, just happened to have some aluminum shavings or, foil I think it is. I used the router to cut grooves in the sides for grip. It work out great. Now I'll need to make something else, a little more serious.

Sorry, all the photos are run together and, not full sized. I guess this old dog needs to learn how the site works. 

Thanks to Steven and, Mike for your support. You guys are awesome!:wink:


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2015)

Looks like fun Chuck. I'm sure you will soon wow us. Enjoy.


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2015)

Looks very professional Chuck. Mike did a great job. Is that router a common type in USA? If so then I see a marketing opportunity for the holders.:wink:

I think you guys should now go to version 2 and make the holder articulated.....:biggrin:
Oh....and take some advice from an old fool.....rig up a vacuum cleaner nozzle to suck up the mess from the router. Esp for plastics....It somehow gets statically charged and sticks to absolutely EVERY surface in your shop.:redface:

Have fun with the new toy... I hope you get to use it soon.

Oh....one more useful bit of advice.....unplug the lathe.  You will automatically reach for the start button on the lathe instead of the router....but you will only do it once..:tongue:


----------



## D.Oliver (May 26, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Oh....one more useful bit of advice.....unplug the lathe.  You will automatically reach for the start button on the lathe instead of the router....but you will only do it once..:tongue:


 
I would have liked to been a fly on the wall that day.

So Chuck do you have a pen planned yet for this new set up?


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2015)

Derek, that was a 'two pairs of pants' day !!!!:redface:

Chuck here's a quick pic of my articulated one, but with a little clever setting up, yours will do just about anything mine can do. This pic shows the recent vac nozzle. I found a rod the same diameter as one of the arms on my magnetic dial gauge holder and welded a Jubilee clip on it. Works great.

Can't wait to see what you come up with. :biggrin:


----------



## kruzzer (May 26, 2015)

Hey Chuck... looks great, Mike definitely know how to apply his metal working skills....
You know if you would have stayed in Florida you could have drove over and helped out.. :>)


----------



## magpens (May 26, 2015)

Nice work, Chuck.  How many indexing holes did you drill in your lathe chuck backplate ?

Using that trick of the socket in your chuck jaws and the bolt in your tail stock, I can see that you can hold your lathe chuck fixed (sort of) in 6, or perhaps 12, angular positions, but how can you get more ?

How do you get around the "play" between the bolt head and the socket ?  Doesn't that fairly seriously limit the accuracy of positioning the lathe chuck when marking/drilling the holes in the backplate ?


----------



## Dalecamino (May 26, 2015)

BRobbins629 said:


> Looks like fun Chuck. I'm sure you will soon wow us. Enjoy.


Thanks Bruce! I'm now feeling the pressure already :redface::biggrin:



skiprat said:


> Looks very professional Chuck. Mike did a great job. Is that router a common type in USA? If so then I see a marketing opportunity for the holders.:wink:
> 
> I think you guys should now go to version 2 and make the holder articulated.....:biggrin:
> Oh....and take some advice from an old fool.....rig up a vacuum cleaner nozzle to suck up the mess from the router. Esp for plastics....It somehow gets statically charged and sticks to absolutely EVERY surface in your shop.:redface:
> ...


Thanks Steven. Yep, common inexpensive Harbor Freight router. And, works great for this application. I think the Designing Engineer may already be planning the Articulated version.:biggrin:



D.Oliver said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh....one more useful bit of advice.....unplug the lathe.  You will automatically reach for the start button on the lathe instead of the router....but you will only do it once..:tongue:
> ...


I'm still arguing with the designer.



skiprat said:


> Derek, that was a 'two pairs of pants' day !!!!:redface:
> 
> Chuck here's a quick pic of my articulated one, but with a little clever setting up, yours will do just about anything mine can do. This pic shows the recent vac nozzle. I found a rod the same diameter as one of the arms on my magnetic dial gauge holder and welded a Jubilee clip on it. Works great.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you come up with. :biggrin:


Cool! Been thinking on this since you mentioned it in an email. Pictures are GOOD things to have. 



kruzzer said:


> Hey Chuck... looks great, Mike definitely know how to apply his metal working skills....
> You know if you would have stayed in Florida you could have drove over and helped out.. :>)


Thanks Rich! Many, many times, I wish I was still there.:redface: Good to hear from you.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 26, 2015)

magpens said:


> Nice work, Chuck.  How many indexing holes did you drill in your lathe chuck backplate ?
> 
> Using that trick of the socket in your chuck jaws and the bolt in your tail stock, I can see that you can hold your lathe chuck fixed (sort of) in 6, or perhaps 12, angular positions, but how can you get more ?
> 
> How do you get around the "play" between the bolt head and the socket ?  Doesn't that fairly seriously limit the accuracy of positioning the lathe chuck when marking/drilling the holes in the backplate ?


 Thanks Mal. There are 12 holes. I have no plans right now to add more unless I stumble over a 16 point socket. I put a weight on the back side of the chuck when marking with the punch. Maybe a crude way of doing it and, it may NOT be accurate but, close enough for Chucks Pens :biggrin: At least for now.


----------



## mark james (May 26, 2015)

I admire you guys!  Pretty cool set-up.

But, ...  does it really have to be so clean !  At least Skiprat's pics show a lathe/mill buried in s..t!!!

Have fun my friend! :good:  I'm planning to attend the next Indy mtg, so we can "Trade" produce...


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2015)

mark james said:


> I admire you guys!  Pretty cool set-up.
> 
> But, ...  does it really have to be so clean !  At least Skiprat's pics show a lathe/mill buried in s..t!!!
> 
> Have fun my friend! :good:  I'm planning to attend the next Indy mtg, so we can "Trade" produce...


 Thanks Mark! It's because Steven knows what he's doing. My designer is dragging this out :redface::biggrin: Look forward to seeing you at the next meeting.:wink:


----------



## mark james (May 27, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > I admire you guys!  Pretty cool set-up.
> ...




Clarification:  I wasn't thinking of pens!  :wink:


----------



## stonepecker (May 27, 2015)

Chuck.......looks like we have both been thinking of different things to do.
The attachment looks great. Well thought out and a piece to play with.
I can hardly wait to see what you and your designer come up with and post here for the membership to drool at.

Skip is a hell of a mentor. Anything he tells you means he has either thought of it or had it happen to him. (Example......unplig the lathe)

I still would like to see some new pictures of the complete cave.  It has been way to long.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2015)

mark james said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > mark james said:
> ...


:biggrin:arty:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Chuck.......looks like we have both been thinking of different things to do.
> The attachment looks great. Well thought out and a piece to play with.
> I can hardly wait to see what you and your designer come up with and post here for the membership to drool at.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Wayne. I agree, Skip is a good mentor. The credit for the router holder goes to Mike Roux (bluwolf) also. He knew exactly what I needed and, flat out built it. 

Shed isn't done yet. It looks pretty much the same as the last photos show it.:redface: But I haven't made a Chucks Pen in over a year so, it's due. :wink: You'll have to wait a little longer. :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (May 27, 2015)

You guys with all the fancy toys....I'm very jealous, can't wait to see the results~ 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> You guys with all the fancy toys....I'm very jealous, can't wait to see the results~
> Cheers
> Bob


 Don't be jealous Bob. You can have toys too. And, possibly make better use of them than, any of us.:wink:


----------



## stonepecker (May 27, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck.......looks like we have both been thinking of different things to do.
> ...


 

I can wait Chuck.......but remember that I have one on order and now need to double it for another guy.  What is it with these crazy pen owners.
Keep smiling Chuck.  We all are watching out for you.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > stonepecker said:
> ...


Thanks Wayne. So now I'm at least 4 pens behind.:redface: I'd better get busy :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (May 28, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Looks very professional Chuck. Mike did a great job. Is that router a common type in USA? If so then I see a marketing opportunity for the holders.:wink:
> 
> I think you guys should now go to version 2 and make the holder articulated.....:biggrin:
> Oh....and take some advice from an old fool.....rig up a vacuum cleaner nozzle to suck up the mess from the router. Esp for plastics....It somehow gets statically charged and sticks to absolutely EVERY surface in your shop.:redface:
> ...


 
Hey Skip,

At the time Chuck was only interested in cutting flutes, etc. Not having the lathe in front of me to try fitting things made it a little tougher. It's a pretty big router in relation to the size of the lathe. It's only a laminate router from Harbor Freight but it's a bit bigger than the ones like Porter Cable, etc. But the price was right:tongue: 

I don't know that Chuck has a boring bar holder with his lathe. Of course that's easily cured with a few bucks. Like someone said, if Chuck were still here with the lathe it would be a good bit easier. I told you that you were making a mistake moving away Chuck:biggrin: If he wants one we could work out something. I'd have to borrow a 7x lathe to do it.

Oh, and Skip is 150% right about unplugging the lathe. It's like you can't stop yourself from reaching for the ON switch. Fortunately I've always been in the habit of keeping mine unplugged when not in use because we get way too many lightning strikes here.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (May 29, 2015)

bluwolf said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very professional Chuck. Mike did a great job. Is that router a common type in USA? If so then I see a marketing opportunity for the holders.:wink:
> ...


Mike, I do have a boring bar holder. Although, I don't know anyone who could loan you a lathe. 

Stevens useful advice came too late :redface: I already made that mistake of hitting the start switch. Fortunately, I had the indexing pin set so, it just made a humming sound and, I was pretty quick to hit the off button. :wink: So, yes, unplug the lathe.:redface:


----------



## farmer (Jan 13, 2016)

*live cutter*

I use the rigid veneer trimmers, they are small in size and come with a life time warranty...............
And a Dremel .

My large bore spindle came with a built in 24 slot indexer.
If you look closely you will see the knob on the front side of the spindle and the 24 holes used a notches to create a 24 slot  indexer 




I use a dremel with a slitting saw blade to cut my flutes 

And then the same saw to cut rings.

You guys might consider looking at the ring work on custom made pool cues to get some ideas on how rings are used to make tons of different decorations  .

Example https://www.bing.com/images/search?...6d1535adb5273da16ebab72e098852e8o0&ajaxhist=0 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...93a31c7cb4fa9ee462e72eo0&mode=overlay&first=1

The problem I have had is getting a thin slitting saw blade that is .028 thickness to match the thickness of my veneers.

And or  getting a safe mandrel to mount my blades on.

Making a 24 slot ring small enough takes a extremely thin saw blade........




I have been cutting some of my own strips of wood to make my own veneers.
Like in the above picture.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello Mike

Again you post these tools and again I will ask you to show us some of your work. You say you make cue sticks, I would be very interested in seeing them. Also if you have taken this technology to the pen turning world, please show us what you have. It is one thing to talk about it but around here we want photos. No photos, did not happen.  Them is the rules:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 13, 2016)

That is an awesome outfit! :wink:


----------

